

Please review my startup - Questionify  - hajrice

I've been tangling with the problem of converting a bunch of emails regarding support(mostly general product questions like "How do I tie in basecamp with ____", etc) and decided to create a product based off my problem.
Right now, I'm pretty much looking for early adopters, to help shape the product.<p>LINK: http://www.questionify.com
======
mike_h
Can't speak to the usefulness, but I will say two things: 1) the design is
very nice and much more polished than what we normally see on HN at this
stage, and 2) you may want to do some proofreading of yourself, or get someone
else to -- "have you entire support team", "simpelest", some awkward phrasing
here and here

------
hajrice
Clickable: <http://questionify.com>

------
jnorion
I think the concept is a really good one... but I'm having a hard time
understanding your implementation of it. Maybe you need an interactive
example, or maybe you just need step-by-step usage models or something. But if
I were going to add this as a service to my site I'd need to have a really
clear grasp of what I would be doing on a daily basis to make use of it.

As others have said, the visual appearance of the site is very nice. If the
content can match it for polish, I think you'd do well.

~~~
hajrice
Hey, thanks for the useful input. I sent you an email.

------
bgraves
There are quite a few spelling and grammar errors. I found several "proof
reading" and "editing" offers on Fiverr.com. Basically get your entire site
done for $5 [[http://www.fiverr.com/users/meeshdance/gigs/edit-your-
writte...](http://www.fiverr.com/users/meeshdance/gigs/edit-your-written-
work-2-pgs-max)]

Here's a few that caught my attention:

1\. Typo on " _Simpelest_ way to manage your help page."

2\. Typo on "we'll email your team _wiht_ the question title."

~~~
z0r
He could also try <http://texttrust.com/>

(I helped build this product as a co-op many years ago...)

------
mikegreenberg
Painful typo on the main page under the heading "Reply to questions via
email".

"Have _you_ (SIC) entire support team manage your help page without even
having to log in and update."

------
SHOwnsYou
Copy and pasted from other thread:

I don't really get it.

If you're help page doesn't cover someones concerns, your application will add
it the help page?

I'd be afraid of getting a monstrous help page filled with random one off
errors.

Also, if the process is automated, you may get a help page with some slight
variant of "I lost my password" 50 times...

~~~
hajrice
Hmm. I see your point. I'm more oriented towards having a service that takes
the pain out of updating pages like these: tatango.com/help or
<http://community.freshbooks.com/support/>

Basically, you get an email from Questionify(which contains the question from
the user. Once you respond, we update your help page with that question and
your answer).

------
sebg
Making your logo clickable would help. Otherwise, looking forward to checking
it out.

------
fabiandesimone
Hey Emil! Glad to see you are giving it a go with Questionify. All the best!

~~~
hajrice
Thanks Fabian! :)

------
pinksoda
There is no app configured at that hostname. Perhaps the app owner has renamed
it, or you mistyped the URL.

Doesn't work with WWW.

~~~
abinoda
It worked for me, I think he fixed it.

~~~
pinksoda
Yeah, he did, works for me now too.

